# Mapping / Routing software



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone have any input on the most convenient mapping or routing software? I have been using google maps for years and have recently tried out microsoft streets and trips, still not sure how I feel about it yet. Still kind of trying to figure it out.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I prefer google maps.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Anyone have any input on the most convenient mapping or routing software? I have been using google maps for years and have recently tried out microsoft streets and trips, still not sure how I feel about it yet. Still kind of trying to figure it out.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


DeLorme all the way. Don't use it much anymore though as i know my county pretty well........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We use streets and trips for mapping out the crew routes in the morning. Just wish we could print out the list without the map.
After they get into the truck it is whatever they have on their dash or cellphone.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I prefer google maps.



Google maps sucks anymore. Had another this AM that it couldn't find. Went to BING and it popped right up! WTF????


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We use streets and trips for mapping out the crew routes in the morning. Just wish we could print out the list without the map.
> After they get into the truck it is whatever they have on their dash or cellphone.


Export it to excel and just take the list in the order they set it and put it in their GPS. Saves paper, money and of course prevents whatever Al Gore is trying to save or prevent. Lol


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

findthebestroute.com

Free, quick, easy, up to 25 addresses(two of them include the start and end addresses)

We use it everyday for lawns and wints, and even work orders sometimes.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Agreed...Findthebestroute.com is hands down SUPERIOR to streets and trips. If you haven't checked it out I encourage you to.

Edit: When exporting your list from excel into the online program just remember to add a row of your starting point.
Also, you can go in and visually see the route on the map and drag and drop them as you see best. This has proven to be invaluable for those routes that look a little hookey.


----------



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> findthebestroute.com
> 
> Free, quick, easy, up to 25 addresses(two of them include the start and end addresses)
> 
> We use it everyday for lawns and wints, and even work orders sometimes.


 
This is AMAZING!! Thank you for sharing this site... :thumbup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Our issues are that we often have 180-300 grass cuts at a time to route out, trying to send 4 crews in different directions efficently. It would be nice to see one that we could drop X amount in at a time and have them all come up on a map, and routed. Rather than 24-30 only at a time.


----------



## FieldServices (Oct 12, 2012)

*Best Best.*

Sage Quest seems to have a pretty solid track record but your best
bet, in my opinion would be to perform a google search for 
"fleet routing software","gps routing software", etc... and do research.

Most softwares such as are pretty updated with technology, even google maps which is free but to save time, you'd be wanting the company to provide software whereby you can enter multiple addresses, and it will automatically analyze and sort the date, providing you the quickest route. :thumbsup: 




JDRM said:


> Anyone have any input on the most convenient mapping or routing software? I have been using google maps for years and have recently tried out microsoft streets and trips, still not sure how I feel about it yet. Still kind of trying to figure it out.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

